# Cayenne, how much?



## smokin phil (Mar 21, 2015)

Making some summer sausage for the in-laws. They like spicy things, I don't. Any ideas on how much cayenne pepper to add per pound? They like it HOT, but don't wanna hurt them either. They do like to sweat a little from the heat too. 

Thanks!


----------



## jraiona (Mar 21, 2015)

Depending on the quality and age of the cayenne I would start with 1/2 - 3/4 a teaspoon allowing time for the flavor to bloom.


----------



## fagesbp (Mar 25, 2015)

I use .13% of the meat weight in ground cayenne pepper. That's mild but noticeable. If you're not good with math, all you have to do is multiply the meat weight by .0013 with a calculator. I use grams because its a small enough increment in 1/10s. IE 2260 grams of meat would take 2.9 grams of cayenne pepper. Multiply pounds by 454 to get grams. Multiply ounces by 28.4 to get grams.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 25, 2015)

I just made 5 pounds of Texas Hot links....used 2 Tbl Black Pepper, 2 Tbl crushed red pepper (pizza pepper) and 2 Tbl of Cayenne....along with other spices.....spicy, but not killer


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 25, 2015)

I think Chef Willie's got a good mix right there. For my Andouille, I use 1 Tbs of red pep flakes and cayenne and a good amount of black pepper.


----------

